# pimp



## Pequeña

Hola , me gustaria saber el significado de la palabra_ pimp..gracias_


----------



## Artrella

Hi Pilar!! Bienvenida al foro! 

*pimp* es proxeneta/chulo, en unas pocas palabras el que manda a las prostitutas a trabajar a la calle.


----------



## Pequeña

gracias


----------



## supercrom

Yo pensé que era la versión masculina de la prostituta...



*CROM*


----------



## cuchuflete

Crom,
Sorry, it means, as Artrella stated, procurer, chulo, etc.   The WR dictionary explains it this way:


> *pimp* [pɪmp]*A*_noun_
> *1 **pimp*, procurer, panderer, pander, pandar, fancy_man, ponce
> 
> _someone who procures customers for whores (in England they call a pimp a ponce)_



If you prefer older usages, you may try whoremonger, whoremaster, etc.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

     The word "pimp" has acquired a new meaning here in the States. It means a man who has a lot of women after him. Also known as "dog," "player."

Ya heeerd?

Edher


----------



## Artrella

May I ask a question here?  I was thinking about what Cromteaches said...  his confusion.

How do you call a man who works in the streets (prostitute)?  Do we use the same word for both, male and female? 


Thx.


----------



## Edher

Saludos Artrella,

          That would be "gigolo" or "male prostitute."

Edher


----------



## Artrella

Gracias EDher!


----------



## cuchuflete

Artrella said:
			
		

> How do you call a man who works in the streets (prostitute)?  Do we use the same word for both, male and female?


Generally the word 'whore' is applied to both.  Sometimes the man is called a 'male whore'.


----------



## te gato

Artrella said:
			
		

> How do you call a man who works in the streets (prostitute)? Do we use the same word for both, male and female?


Hola Artrella;
In canada both are called prostitutes -- or street walkers....Don't forget also that a pimp takes a percentage of the prostitute's earnings (or so I'm told)
te gato


----------



## Artrella

Thx all of you!! We call them *"taxi-boy"* here in ARgentina, and I supposed this word was used also in English.  But is seems you don't use it.


----------



## supercrom

Let me add another word in Spanish...
Here we call that person _proxeneta _ and _caficho_.

Thanx a lot, Cuchito

CROM


----------



## Artrella

Crom, in lunfardo we say "cafishio".  *cafishio.* Chulo. Mánager de damas públicas, o explotador de prostitutas si vamos a decir las cosas por su nombre.
* source*


----------



## Edher

Como se pronuncia "proxeneta"

Projeneta o procseneta?

Edher


----------



## Artrella

procseneta


----------



## supercrom

/proksenéta/

PROKSENETA

*CROM*


----------



## Isolde

A note...gigolo is usually a young and good looking man who "offers himself" to older wealthy women ....Basically of course, he is a male whore too...however, there is a difference... the target is very specific.  Furthermore...they tend to be live-in whores.


----------



## te gato

Hola;
Yes I had forgotten about gigolo..Another one is  "ESCORT" --Paid to take people out, usually very rich people, supposedly with no sex   ya right!!
te gato


----------



## paultucker79

Just to add, you can also use "escort" although this has some connotations of being a little more upmarket, and not necessarily resulting in a sexual liasion (although it doesn't mean it won't). It's a word that sounds less serious than whore,gigolo,prostitute etc. Sometimes an escort is just someone who a woman wants to accompany her to somewhere (perhaps a night out), it just depends on where you get the "escort" from as to whether anything more happens than just a "night out" ! Any other of my British natives have a view on this??


----------



## jaykemin

As to what I observed PIMP is being used in Hip Hop songs. Artist like 50 cents used it...


----------



## te gato

paultucker79 said:
			
		

> Just to add, you can also use "escort" although this has some connotations of being a little more upmarket, and not necessarily resulting in a sexual liasion (although it doesn't mean it won't). It's a word that sounds less serious than whore,gigolo,prostitute etc. Sometimes an escort is just someone who a woman wants to accompany her to somewhere (perhaps a night out), it just depends on where you get the "escort" from as to whether anything more happens than just a "night out" ! Any other of my British natives have a view on this??


Hola paultucker79;
I agree to a point...But an escort is still sells themselves...
te gato


----------



## FranFF

Someone mentioned the word *whoremonger* as synonym of *pimp*. I thought *whoremonger* was someone who has sex with whores


----------



## Artrella

Hi FRan!  Look at this definition, the use of the suffix "-monger"

Definition
*-monger *  [Show phonetics]
suffix MAINLY DISAPPROVING
a person who *encourages a particular activity*, especially one which causes trouble:
They're nothing but a bunch of war-mongers.
See also ironmonger; fishmonger.

-mongering  [Show phonetics]
suffix
They accused him of rumour-mongering/scandal-mongering.

(from Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)


----------



## VenusEnvy

jaykemin said:
			
		

> As to what I observed PIMP is being (over)used in Hip Hop songs. Artists like 50 cents used it...



Yah, it seems as though a lot of rap artists in the recent decades are liberal in their usages of gratuitous words as such.   Ahh, the great poets . . .


----------



## eloisa90

So, what is the meaning of "pimp my ride"? It is the title of a TV program on the MTV.


----------



## te gato

eloisa90 said:
			
		

> So, what is the meaning of "pimp my ride"? It is the title of a TV program on the MTV.


Hi eloisa90;
Welcome to the forum!!!
here is what I found about the name..

MTV’s Pimp My Ride is a makeover show of the strangest sort. The show’s title comes from the word ride, meaning a car, and pimp (prostitutes’ manager), a profession associated with expensive and flashy automobiles. Xzibit takes lucky guests’ buckets to West Coast Customs car shop where they are not just repaired, but made into amazing machines outfitted with special accessories. One car got a remote control camera so the owner could take pictures while driving, and a pickup truck on the show got a ping pong table installed in the back.

te gato


----------



## eloisa90

Hi te gato,

Thank your for your replay, you have been very quicly. I enjoy watching this program while I am in the gym. It has a kind of ... I don't know, but it make me laugh when I see those people and their reactions when they see the cars, and all the extrange things they do (once I saw how they invented a device for polishin a bowling ball). 

Most time I don't even catch a word because there is so many slang. But I enjoy it anyway. Now I know more about it. Thank you again, for your reply and for your kind welcome.

PD. As I am not an expert on English language, do not take into account all the mistakes I may have written.


----------



## te gato

eloisa90 said:
			
		

> Hi te gato,
> 
> Thank your (you) for your replay(reply), you have been very quicly.(Quick) I enjoy watching this program while I am in the gym. It has a kind of ... I don't know, but it make me laugh when I see those people and their reactions when they see the cars, and all the extrange(strange) things they do (once I saw how they invented a device for polishing a bowling ball).
> 
> Most time I don't even catch a word because there is so many(much) slang. But I enjoy it anyway. Now I know more about it. Thank you again, for your reply and for your kind welcome.
> 
> PDS. As I am not an expert on English language, do not take into account all the mistakes I may have written.


eloisa90;
You are welcome..It is all right about the mistakes, we all make them..but I will help you by correcting them...I hope that is all right? 
te gato


----------



## eloisa90

Thanks again. No problem with the corrections. I asume them and I will try to be more careful next time.


----------



## te gato

eloisa90 said:
			
		

> Thanks again. No problem with the corrections. I asume them and I will try to be more careful next time.


Do not worry about it..
I am glad to help..
te gato


----------



## blanchrt

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Generally the word 'whore' is applied to both.  Sometimes the man is called a 'male whore'.



In Spain, the word for the male whore is CHAPERO.


----------



## jacinta

Pimp, *to my dismay*, has taken on a new meaning for the new generation of youth.  Pimp now means anything cool and flashy, people dress pimp, they act pimp, they call each other pimp (as an adjective).  I am speaking of the California West coast culture and hopefully it will not move beyond its borders.  Pimp has been popularized by music (hip-hop and rap) and television.  It has its own life away from the original meaning.


----------



## blanchrt

te gato said:
			
		

> MTV’s Pimp My Ride is a makeover show of the strangest sort... The show’s title comes from the word ride, meaning a car, and pimp (prostitutes’ manager), a profession associated with expensive and flashy automobiles. Xzibit takes lucky guests’ buckets to West Coast Customs car shop where they are not just repaired, but made into amazing machines outfitted with special accessories.
> te gato


 
So, could "pimping" be also taken as "car-improving" or "tuning"?

I came to the thread looking for the meaning of the sentence "PIMP MY HANS" (acronym of Head And Neck Support, a device commonly used by racing car drivers), humorously pronounced by a Formula 1 driver, probably distorting the MTV show's name.

Any idea?


----------



## jacinta

blanchrt said:
			
		

> So, could "pimping" be also taken as "car-improving" or "tuning"?


Yes, exactly, but improving to the EXTREME, improving to the coolest it can be.  Another term is "pimp out".


----------



## gus254

Going back to the question regarding *'male prostitute'*. If it's a young gay man, then in the UK he would be called a *'rent-boy'*. Since this is the only _type_ of guy that would be seen plying his trade on a street corner, we don't really have a word for heterosexual male prostitutes, apart from *'male escort'*, which has less sleazy connotations (ie. transaction carried out by appointment, often accompanying to a social event, NOT picking someone up on a street corner).


----------



## suzzzenn

I saw a movie  recently about a male prostitute, Sonny, directed by Nicholas Cage, and they used the word "hustler" for male prostitute. It was a terrible movie by the way!

Chulo means pimp???I thought Chulo/Chula meant darling! My husband used to call our daughter chulita when she was a baby. For a long time I thought he was calling her "a little porkchop". He loved chuletas, so it made sense at the time. I never questioned the meaning because her chubby little legs did look like porkchops! I thought it was a cute endearment.  I thought my professor said chulita meant darling and was the dimunitive of chula/o. 
Doesn't chulo mean darling?

Thanks,
 Susan


----------



## Pivra

Quisiera saber cómo se dice esta palabra en español "pimp". 

gracias. ^^


----------



## Bilma

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=pimp&dict=enes


Check this link


----------



## mario_dangel

Chulo; alcahuete; protector


----------



## Cereth

Chulo, padrote, 
si quieres un termino formal es "proxeneta"


----------



## Pivra

¿Cuales son jergas?

Quiero decir..... Life is a l3itch, be its pimp, así, podría decir 
"La vida es una puta, sé su .........¿alcahuete, protector, chulo, padrote, o proxeneta....?" 

gracias nuevamente ^^


----------



## Cereth

mmm "LA vida es una puta, sé su padrote" ..es la que me sonaria mejor de todas...aunque igual no me convence se escucha rara esa frase en español...pero de todas las opciones que tienes y al menos para el español mexicano se escucharia mejor "padrote"


----------



## suso26

Cinturita, Padrote, vividor..


----------



## nadasé

También: caficho


----------



## empress

La entrada en DRAE de "caficho" es "cafisho" es un regionalismo de Uruguay y Argentina. Sugiero usar un término más neutral, como "proxeneta". Pero todo depende de a quièn va dirigido


----------



## aleCcowaN

padrote es muy muy mexicano tanto como cafisho es muy muy argentino

proxeneta es demasiado culto para el sentido de la frase

la vida es una p*ta, sé su alcahuete.... puede andar
la vida es una p*ta, sé tú quien la regentea...... (subjuntivo ---> indicativo, con toda intención) creo que queda claro para todos, si combina bien con el resto de esta exquisita obra literaria


----------



## Dani

en chile usamos "cafiche"


----------



## omargosh

suzzzenn,

Don't worry, your husband was calling your daughter neither a little pork chop nor a little girl-pimp. Chulita is the diminutive form of chula, and in Mexican Spanish, at least, chulo/a definitely means darling or cute and, as far as I know, doesn't have the connotation of pimp. It's my understanding that chulo means pimp in Spain.


----------



## guixols

Artrella said:


> Thx all of you!! We call them *"taxi-boy"* here in ARgentina, and I supposed this word was used also in English. But is seems you don't use it.


 
If you're talking about a male who works the streets (which gigolos and escorts don't do), you might hear hustler (AE) or rent-boy (BE).


----------



## fobits

Creo que en México:

the pimp = el padrote
to pimp = padrotear

¿Alguien puede confirmarlo o refutarlo?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Tienes razón en México es *padrote*.

Al programa "Pimp my ride" le tradujeron el título como "enchúlame la máquina" que se refiere a embellecer un automóvil.


----------



## knj

En España se diría  "La vida es muy puta, se tu su chulo" o "La vida es muy puta, se su chulo"

*Chulo *es una de las formas más usadas para decir vulgarmente *proxeneta* (en España), aunque también tiene otros significados.


----------



## Bilma

knj said:


> En España se diría "La vida es muy puta, *sé tú* su chulo" o "La vida es muy puta, sé su chulo"
> 
> *Chulo *es una de las formas más usadas para decir vulgarmente *proxeneta* (en España), aunque también tiene otros significados.


----------



## veggito72

En Ecuador también sería *Chulo*



aleCcowaN said:


> si el caballo razona, se acabó la equitación


 
La vida es una llegua, sé su jinete... (i'm just fooling around with aleCcowaN's signature and the post... _My logic is messy sometimes_ )


----------



## *Lau*

I was wondering if 'pimp' refers only to men, but from your posts I think it is. Am I right? Doesn't the concept of a 'female' pimp exist?
Thank you!!


----------



## losher

I was surprised when I looked up "pimp" in the OED, that it seems to have  so many meanings.
The principal one is, of course, "someone who brokers sexual services", but it
seems that it also means:

- a generally despicable person
- A spy, an informer (originally US slang, now Australian)
- A male prostitute (US slang)
- A small bundle of brushwood used as kindling (british, regional)

If you go to www.urbandictionary.com you'll find even more meanings:

- to advertise enthusiastically
- to be very fashionable
- to be humiliated by being quizzed publicly on medical facts by an instructor 
  in medical school (!)
- to alter something ordinary in order to make it flamboyant
- A man who is very successful with the opposite sex

and quite a few more which seem to me to be rather obscure....

Losher

"Rap music is our punishment for neglecting music education."
 -- An anonymous teacher


----------



## losher

*Lau* said:


> I was wondering if 'pimp' refers only to men, but from your posts I think it is. Am I right? Doesn't the concept of a 'female' pimp exist?
> Thank you!!



A woman who runs a brothel is called a "Madam". 
She may have male employees.
I think that's the closest you probably get to the concept
of a female pimp....

Losher


----------



## *Lau*

Thank you!
Here, in Argentina, we call them 'madama' but I looked for that word in English and I found 'brothel keeper'. Is that OK? I didn't know you could use 'madam' as well...


----------



## Moritzchen

There are female pimps. They even drive pink Cadillacs.


----------



## Janis Joplin

*Lau* said:


> I was wondering if 'pimp' refers only to men, but from your posts I think it is. Am I right? Doesn't the concept of a 'female' pimp exist?
> Thank you!!


 
En México se les dice "madrotas" a las mujeres que regentean un burdel o "casa de citas".


----------



## wendoline1234

Si alguien me escribe esto,se está metiendo conmigo de alguna manera?
"you are such a pimp "


----------



## Dlyons

Strictly speaking it's  proxeneta, chulo ...
But it may be meant in a non-offensive way.


----------



## pachanga7

*Lau* said:


> Thank you!
> Here, in Argentina, we call them 'madama' but I looked for that word in English and I found 'brothel keeper'. Is that OK? I didn't know you could use 'madam' as well...



*brothel keeper *ya no se usa


----------



## LordOfTheFlies

En España al menos, la palabra 'chulo' aparte de 'proxeneta' tiene el sentido de 'engreído', de alguien que piensa que es el mejor en algo, o el más guapo. ¿Podría utilizarse 'pimp' en ese sentido en inglés?


----------



## Janis Joplin

LordOfTheFlies said:


> En España al menos, la palabra 'chulo' aparte de 'proxeneta' tiene el sentido de 'engreído', de alguien que piensa que es el mejor en algo, o el más guapo. ¿Podría utilizarse 'pimp' en ese sentido en inglés?



I would use *cocky.*


----------



## donnyg03

Historically, the word pimp has been used to refer to a person, usually male, that procures sexual partners for a prostitute,  always for a large percentage of the prostitutes fee.  However, recently and primarily in the hip-hop music community and culture, it has come to mean something "really cool" and is is used as a verb in the preterit tense. For example, a car that is made to look very cool would be referred to as "pimped out".  It is also used in that community to refer to a man who is very successful in having sexual encounters with many women.  However, it is still most commonly recognized as a reference to a man that dominates and abuses women by telling them that he loves them or cares about her, and then sells them into the sex trade.  It is very common for the man to maintain control, in part, by beating the woman. Among adults and educated people, it is always used in that way.  It has a very negative connotation to most people.  ("whore master")


----------



## donnyg03

En Los Estados Unidos, seria una persona que se vende mujeres para sexo.  Usualmente, son hombres abusando mujerers con problemas mental y sin autoestima para ganar dinero.  Esta ilegal en 49 de los 50 estados aqui.


----------



## EjS

Hi everyone!!

I am astonished of how much you people know about this subject matter!! My goodnes, I tip my hat !! (LOL)

EjS

(Well, just kidding! Isn't it nice how people (all of us) make languages grow, in extension and depth? Really great.)


----------



## marky1991

To say "pimp", is there any difference between "chulo" and "proxeneta"? Do they have any different connotations or is one used more often (if it depends on location, I'd be most interested in Mexico and Spain)? 

I'm trying to decide on a default translation for the word but they seem to be perfect synonyms. 

Thanks!


----------



## SusanBryan

No, not really, they are exact synonyms. At least in Spain "chulo" is more informal than "proxeneta", which is a formal word that you hardly ever use in the colloquial language, except if you are a cop.


----------



## manicha

Chulo can have several meanings, but proxeneta only one: a man that is involved, force women to take up, or gets money from, prostitution.
Chulo is very ambiguous. Besides from "pimp", it has also many other meaning, some of them (when talking about objects) even positive. When applied to a man, it means usually pert. For example, Tony Manero (John travolta) in Saturday Night Fever would be "un chulo". 
But proxeneta is not an everyday word. I think that "chulo de putas" may be a good option.
Of course, if you are talking about a prostitute and "su chulo", there is not chance of confusion.


----------



## marky1991

I know "chulo" has many other meanings. While I like being clear, I don't really like saying "puta" all that often. Can you think of a more clean substitute? I was thinking "prostituta", but I'm not sure if that sounds natural and not excessively formal. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Malatinta

marky1991 said:


> (if it depends on location, I'd be most interested in Mexico and Spain)



En México se usa proxeneta o lenón en los medios de comunicación. Informalmente es padrote. _Chulo_ no se usa.


----------



## Alisterio

I don't know about Spain, but in Mexico "padrote" would be a more common term than either "proxeneta" - which is understood but not used - or "chulo" - which is open to misinterpretation. More often than not, in Mexico "chulo / chula" is just used to mean "cute" or as a common term of endearment, along the lines of "guapo / guapa".


----------



## albertovidal

En Argentina se usa "proxeneta" (nadie diría _chulo_).
En el lenguaje informal, usamos _"cafishio"_ o _"cafiolo"_ (ésta última ya en desuso)

CAFIOLO:Otra variante del hombre que vive de las mujeres.CAFISHIO:También cafisio o cafishio. Palabras todas que tienen igual significado: Rufián, vividor, explotador.
Fuente: Diccionario lunfardo


----------



## cecilia11

Hello Marky1991!!! _Prostituta_ is more formal than _puta_, _puta_ is too informal. I mean that if you use _prostituta_, you will be using a word that everybody knows and understands without being too formal or informal, it is just an average/neutral word. Excuse my mistakes in your language, always learning!!!


----------



## manicha

I'm afraid I can not think any other word for that meaning, apart from proxeneta and chulo de putas. But you can easely find synonyms for puta: furcia, ramera, fulana...


----------

